# Old log cabin dating



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

I just found this old log cabin bourbon wiskey bottle. Wood find with no label but in does have the original cap. I can't seem to figure the date. Look at first picture of markings on the bottom of bottle. Backwards S is not a date. I know the bottle is canadian. Prohibition era. Lot of gangster history behind this brand.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 26, 2020)

Pretty sure that Dominion wasn't putting date codes on their bottles that early.  I don't think they started until the 40s.  My guess is that it's an early 30s bottle, it looks a bit too recent for the 1920s.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 26, 2020)

I'd put that at '30s as well. I found several of those style in a 30's dump.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

Much appreciated. Do you know what year they ceased production of this style bottle?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

That's cool. They seem common. I like it . It is very heavy.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Much appreciated. Do you know what year they ceased production of this style bottle?




Sadly, no.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2020)

thanks anyway.


----------

